# Are they leleupi, calvus and brichardi?



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Are they leleupi, calvus and brichardi?



They're hardscaped by Jeff Senske.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

It seems as though at least some of them are not brichardi, but daffodil pulcher. There are also some brevis in the tank. It makes for a pretty picture, but this isn't a sustainable tank once these fish mature.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Because they're too many fish?

They look good though. Very colorful. It's very tempting to have


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Als49 said:


> Because they're too many fish?
> 
> They look good though. Very colorful. It's very tempting to have


Too many fish yes, also note they are all small juveniles that are likely to triple in size at maturity.....


----------

